

Why One Of Google’s Wildest Designers Left For A Bank - georgekorsnick
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3032630/why-one-of-googles-wildest-designers-left-for-a-bank
This also marks the close of the current Project Ara missions at dscout. Signup to get involved with our next research project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dscout.com&#x2F;ara
======
georgekorsnick
This also marks the close of the current Project Ara missions at dscout.
Signup to get involved with our next research project:
[https://dscout.com/ara](https://dscout.com/ara)

